# Massaging your hedgie?



## Cheecho (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been seeing different videos of people massaging their hedgies belly or on the quills and they quite seem to enjoy it. I was wondering how do you get your hedgehog used to this without him or her freaking out and curing into a ball? My little guy Cheecho is growing fond of me. I can carry him without him freaking out, cuddle without too much hassle and such. Any tips or help is greatly appreciated  
-Much love from Cheecho&I


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Just test it out gently. You'll quickly discover what your hog's boundaries are. If you can get him to be comfortable in your hand, try to slowly rub his back with your other hand when his spines are laid down. Approach him from the front, so he can see your hand. Same thing with belly rubs, just do it when he's already comfy. Not all hedgies are into this type of affection, so just try different techniques as you get to know him; trust me, he'll let you know if he likes it or not


----------

